# Search not going so well...



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, I just came back from the place I was going to get my Maltese from. Unfortunately, the place was a total ripoff. All of the puppies were in cages (most had two or three mates with them) and the majority were lethargic. The cages were all right next to each other, so they had complete interaction with each other. There were all types of dogs together with them. The majority had yellow fur. And the prices were astronomical (teacups being $2,000). I assumed it was a breeder, but it seemed more like a dog store.

There was one very energetic one with a nice coat, but it was for $850. And I was certainly not spending that much money on a dog that was left in such conditions. I could understand pricing a quality dog at that price if it were in conditions that were favorable to me.

The problem is... I don't know where to go now. I wanted to get a very young teacup with some personality. Male or female, I don't mind, but I'd prefer a female. I don't drive and my mother doesn't drive, so we rely on her friends to drive me. 

I had off from work this week, so I wanted to get it today, so I could use the time to bond with it without interuption and start training it. I don't know what to do now...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you wish to get a purebred Maltese puppy from a reputable show breeder, you will have to spend over $1000. 

The place you described sounds like a puppy mill. I hope you will take some time and read the Breeders forum on Spoiled Maltese, to start the search for a breeder in your area. But first, please read the pinned topic about puppy mills: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=18 If you purchase a puppy from a puppy mill, you are not only taking your chances on future medical problems that will cost you a lot of money, but you will be supporting those monsters. http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/
Prisoners of Greed movie

If you don't want to spend the money for a dog from a reputable show breeder, read our Rescues forum to learn more about rescuing a dog. You can usually get a rescue for under $400. These dogs are those that are rescued from puppy mills, strays, or owner surrenders. They are some times mixed breeds. Go to www.petfinder.com, put in the type of dog you are looking for, the age, the sex, and your zip code. Perhaps one will show up in your area right away. Keep trying. Once you find one, then you can make arrangements to pick him/her up. 

BTW: There is no such thing as a "teacup" Maltese. No reputable breeder sells "teacups."


Good luck with your search. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> If you wish to get a purebred Maltese puppy from a reputable show breeder, you will have to spend over $1000.[/B]


Really? Hm...

QUOTE


> The place you described sounds like a puppy mill. I hope you will take some time and read the Breeders forum on Spoiled Maltese, to start the search for a breeder in your area. But first, please read the pinned topic about puppy mills: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showforum=18 If you purchase a puppy from a puppy mill, you are not only taking your chances on future medical problems that will cost you a lot of money, but you will be supporting those monsters. http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/[/B]


Which is why I had no intention of buying form them. 

QUOTE


> If you don't want to spend the money for a dog from a reputable show breeder, read our Rescues forum to learn more about rescuing a dog. You can usually get a rescue for under $400. These dogs are those that are rescued from puppy mills, strays, or owner surrenders. They are some times mixed breeds. Go to www.petfinder.com, put in the type of dog you are looking for, the age, the sex, and your zip code. Perhaps one will show up in your area right away. Keep trying. Once you find one, then you can make arrangements to pick him/her up.[/B]


I've used Petfinder before. Anything that comes up is states away from me. X_x

QUOTE


> BTW: There is no such thing as a "teacup" Maltese. No reputable breeder sells "teacups."[/B]


...

Just about every place I've seen so far has referred to their smaller Maltese as "teacup".



> Good luck with your search. I hope you find what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE


> BTW: There is no such thing as a "teacup" Maltese. No reputable breeder sells "teacups."[/B]


QUOTE


> ...
> 
> Just about every place I've seen so far has referred to their smaller Maltese as "teacup".[/B]




Teacup is simply a term used by irresponsible breeders to refer to the runts of the liter. To keep producing "teacups" they continue to breed runts of the liter together which is unhealthy and does not fit the AKC standard for Maltese. Regular Maltese are small enough.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If someone uses the term Maltese "teacup," I'd run far far away. Maltese breed standard is 4-7 pounds. I strongly encourage you to keep trying on Petfinder. I'm sure that you'll find a puppy that desperately needs a good forever home.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...=new+york%2C+NY

Here's a few in New York. Also, many rescue organizations will help with the transport. They may even be in
a foster home near your house.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 27 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611991


> I've used Petfinder before. Anything that comes up is states away from me. X_x[/B]


There are some Maltese listed on Petfinder in the New York area. Maybe you could check with Metropolitan Maltese Rescue 

You may be too young to adopt - but perhaps your mom could put in an application. Good luck.

Linda


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Too bad you don't want an adult Maltese.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11483684


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Teacup is simply a term used by irresponsible breeders to refer to the runts of the liter. To keep producing "teacups" they continue to breed runts of the liter together which is unhealthy and does not fit the AKC standard for Maltese. Regular Maltese are small enough.[/B]


I see. I didn't know that. I will keep that in mind from now on.

QUOTE


> If someone uses the term Maltese "teacup," I'd run far far away. Maltese breed standard is 4-7 pounds. I strongly encourage you to keep trying on Petfinder. I'm sure that you'll find a puppy that desperately needs a good forever home.[/B]


I'll try. I don't have anything to lose by trying.

QUOTE


> http://www.petfinder.com/search/search.cgi...=new+york%2C+NY
> 
> Here's a few in New York. Also, many rescue organizations will help with the transport. They may even be in
> a foster home near your house.[/B]


They're all adults though. Age is a factor for me.

QUOTE


> There are some Maltese listed on Petfinder in the New York area. Maybe you could check with Metropolitan Maltese Rescue
> 
> You may be too young to adopt - but perhaps your mom could put in an application. Good luck.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I'll be eighteen in September, but my mom would certainly do that.

QUOTE


> Too bad you don't want an adult Maltese.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11483684[/B]


Heh. I like the idea of having a dog from its infancy because I feel a bit closer to it. When it's already an adult, it's not as attached. Nor am I. Even a lot of what I've read advises against getting an adult dog due to emotional problems due to home instability. I'm a person who can spend a lot of time with a dog, so I intend to train it very well.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE


> Even a lot of what I've read advises against getting an adult dog due to emotional problems due to home instability.[/B]


Not really true in many, many cases. There are many people here on SM who have gotten an adult rescue dog and bonded with them very nicely.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Why not start a new thread and ask the folks here on the forum where to get a malt from--there's several very experienced malt owners on here from NY. Good luck.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE


> They're all adults though. Age is a factor for me.
> 
> Heh. I like the idea of having a dog from its infancy because I feel a bit closer to it. When it's already an adult, it's not as attached. Nor am I. Even a lot of what I've read advises against getting an adult dog due to emotional problems due to home instability. I'm a person who can spend a lot of time with a dog, so I intend to train it very well.[/B]


I used to think the same thing, but when I got Pebbles she was 3 years old and I honestly don't feel that I could be closer to any other dog. She is completely attached to me, as I am to her. We have an incredible bond :biggrin: I am so thankful that I talked myself into getting her instead of a puppy because I can't imagine my life without her now. It's just something to think about...especially if you don't have $1000+ dollars to spend on a puppy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've had many rescues come through my door, from pups to seniors. I have bonded with each, and every one of them.

The love and devotion from a rescue pet is amazing.


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

I understand your points on the matter. I guess it's more of a personal preference.

QUOTE


> Why not start a new thread and ask the folks here on the forum where to get a malt from--there's several very experienced malt owners on here from NY. Good luck.[/B]


Hm... I might try that. Good idea. <3


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! :welcome1: There are 2 breeders listed on the American Maltese Association.
Bea Ane Nogulier. She is in Babylon. http://www.beaanesmaltese.com/
Bonnie Puia. She is in Throggs Neck. http://www.greatmaltese.com/

Have you thought about shipping a puppy to you? How big do you really want this puppy to be? Some times the smaller pups will have health issues.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for you for walking away! Buying a puppy doesn't mean you will bond more. Bailey was at least 1 when I got him (I think he may have been even older) and you will never find a more bonded pair. Everyone thinks he is sooo cute and they feel jilted when he won't come to them or can't wait to get back to mom. I know several people who bought puppies and had no problem putting them aside when the kids, grandkids or any other life change came along. There are several breeds and mixes that look just like Maltese as puppies. With an older pup or adult you know how big it will be and what it looks like as an adult. I understand sometimes you just want a puppy, but you have to be prepared to put in the work to find a good breeder, wait for the right puppy and pay for what you are getting.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Jul 27 2008, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612086


> Good for you for walking away! Buying a puppy doesn't mean you will bond more. Bailey was at least 1 when I got him (I think he may have been even older) and you will never find a more bonded pair. Everyone thinks he is sooo cute and they feel jilted when he won't come to them or can't wait to get back to mom. I know several people who bought puppies and had no problem putting them aside when the kids, grandkids or any other life change came along. There are several breeds and mixes that look just like Maltese as puppies. With an older pup or adult you know how big it will be and what it looks like as an adult. I understand sometimes you just want a puppy, but you have to be prepared to put in the work to find a good breeder, wait for the right puppy and pay for what you are getting.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Hi! welcome1.gif There are 2 breeders listed on the American Maltese Association.
> Bea Ane Nogulier. She is in Babylon. http://www.beaanesmaltese.com/
> Bonnie Puia. She is in Throggs Neck. http://www.greatmaltese.com/
> 
> Have you thought about shipping a puppy to you? How big do you really want this puppy to be? Some times the smaller pups will have health issues.[/B]


I want to get a smaller one because I don't plan to leave it home alone when I go to family functions, but I don't want it to wonder around the houses of others whose homes I'm not familiar with, so I'll be carrying it around. A smaller dog means less strain for me.

I considered that as well though. I'll have to carefully review each Maltese I come across because some health issues may be very minuet and easily managed.

QUOTE


> Good for you for walking away! Buying a puppy doesn't mean you will bond more. Bailey was at least 1 when I got him (I think he may have been even older) and you will never find a more bonded pair. Everyone thinks he is sooo cute and they feel jilted when he won't come to them or can't wait to get back to mom. I know several people who bought puppies and had no problem putting them aside when the kids, grandkids or any other life change came along. There are several breeds and mixes that look just like Maltese as puppies. With an older pup or adult you know how big it will be and what it looks like as an adult. I understand sometimes you just want a puppy, but you have to be prepared to put in the work to find a good breeder, wait for the right puppy and pay for what you are getting.[/B]


I understand what you're saying. I won't knock getting an older dog, but the Shih Tzu I had (and the Maltese my mom had when I was baby) were both puppies when we got them. So, it's more of a personal preference.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Maltese are unique in that they stay puppy like most of their lives. They are healers. Meaning they make people feel good when they hold them. They have such an essence around them. It doesn't matter the age either. I am a breeder and I have several Maltese at different ages. Each of them has their own unique personality and essence about them. I understand getting a dog when they are puppies. You want to teach them your way of doing things. 
Again, what is the *top* limit of what weight you want? Four to five pounds is small and easy to carry around. To buy one that is healthy will cost you. Most known breeder's sell them for at least $2000.00.
They are small and that is what people want, hense the price. When you buy a puppy, a breeder cannot garantee how big the puppy will get. They know their breeding and have a good idea of how big they might get, but sometimes they get bigger and sometimes they stay smaller. 
 What price range are you looking at? 

Tina


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Again, what is the top limit of what weight you want? Four to five pounds is small and easy to carry around. To buy one that is healthy will cost you. Most known breeder's sell them for at least $2000.00.[/B]


I dunno the weight classes. It doesn't have to be like a hamster, but not too large either.

QUOTE


> They are small and that is what people want, hense the price. When you buy a puppy, a breeder cannot garantee how big the puppy will get. They know their breeding and have a good idea of how big they might get, but sometimes they get bigger and sometimes they stay smaller.
> What price range are you looking at?[/B]


I understand they can't tell. I wasn't meaning to imply that they were Fortune Tellers or anything. Merely that the basic idea that they have for it, I don't want to be too large.

And as for price? Two thousand is a bit too steep for me. I'm only seventeen, so I don't have the highest paying job in the world. But I can fork over about a thousand after working a few more weeks.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE


> Heh. I like the idea of having a dog from its infancy because I feel a bit closer to it. When it's already an adult, it's not as attached. Nor am I. Even a lot of what I've read advises against getting an adult dog due to emotional problems due to home instability. I'm a person who can spend a lot of time with a dog, so I intend to train it very well.[/B]




That's simply not true. I rescued Riley on June 5th a year ago. He's about 3-4 years old and he is my heart and soul. He's very attached to me and we have had no trouble bonding he's a complete mommies boy. Rescues to me tend to be more loving because they are happy to have a home with someone who loves and cares for them. I would definitely get another rescue when i get another dog.


QUOTE


> I dunno the weight classes. It doesn't have to be like a hamster, but not too large either.[/B]


If you get a maltese within the standard of 4-7 lbs. a 7 lb. dog is not very big. Even if you get a rescue as a puppy chances are that dog will be more than the standard of 4-7 lbs. We have some members here with maltese over 10lbs and even that isn't very big for a dog. What weight range are you looking for?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I think rescues make the very BEST pets - 3 of my babies are from a shelter . Rescues appreciate every bit of love you offer , and respond with their own love a thousand times over . You can get puppies in rescue too , but personally I have always liked an adult dog even better  Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have to pop in here and say I had the very same mindset as you regarding only wanting a puppy. It is all I ever 'knew' to have since I was a child so thought getting an adult was not a good option. 
When my Missy passed ( BTW... lets talk about Missy first... got her from a lovely family who had mama and papa that's all and decided to breed them. ( I think just for the 'experience" ... they only charged $100 for her so not in it fot big money) In my 'ignorance' I thought this was ideal... loving home..pups part of the family etc. No papers but I didn't care about that as I simply wanted a loving pup to nuture. Mama and Papa looed beautifully clean and healthy as did the pups. I fell head over heels in love with Missy the minute I layed eyes on her. Well at first all was well THEN the troubles began! One health issue after the other. We spent thousands upon thousands upon thousands on her health care. I adored her and would have gone to the moon for her care sure took it's toll on our financial situation. Our little "bargain" ended up costing a huge bundle!!!! I could have purchased 3 probably 4 pups from a top breeded for what we put out on our little squirt. 
When Missy passed I knew I wanted another... again I still had "puppy" as priority. I felt I needed a few months to mourn my Missy and ready myself to open my heart to another puppy. Well 'circumstances brought little Naddie to my attention. Naddie was in rescue... a victim of severe abuse/neglect. Naddie was guesstimated to be more than 1 year but less than 2.... and not pure Maltese but likely mixed with Bichon or simply poorly bred.
Foster moms ( she had a couple) worked long and hard to rehabilitate her and get her back to good health. Yes, she had a couple of "issues" due to her early neglected/abused life but she pulled at my heartstrings so I contacted rescue and inquired about her. Her fostermom was very open and honest about Naddies issues and discussed with me how I would approach these issues and work with her. I KNEW what I was 'getting into... and KNEW I could help this precious little girl and assure her of a forever loving home.....and convinced the rescue/fostermom I was the one for her! YEAH!!!!!!!!! 
I have to tell you Naddie is one of the best little pooches I have ever had!! She is the sweetest little girl and everyone who meets her falls in love with her! I also can't begin to tell you what a beautiful feeling it is to take a 'troubled pooch' and watch her blossom!!! It did take a bit of time and patience but Naddie was an 'extreme case" (many have more easily remedied problems...or no real ones at all.. just need some love and security!) and still once Naddie got a feeling of security and confidence her issues cleared!
Last November I got little Quincy... 3years old and needed to be rehomed due to family having to move out of the country. he has no issues... came from a loving home . He adapted immediately to our home and bonded with naddie immediately and to us. he is a treasure! 
Both these little souls were adults and I have now learned this is not a detriment whatsoever! I have totally changed my mind about "having" to get a puppy and feel rescue is the way to go for me from now on!!! I couldn't ask for two more 'perfect' little dogs. They are fun!... they are playful! .. they are loving! ... they are everything I could ever ever expect from a little pooch!
I can't say enough positive about getting a pooch via a rescue!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to offer you my opinion on your situation. You are right that a puppy may be your personal preference. However, I would hope that you will open your mind to all the experiences that have been shared with you regarding older maltese and rescues. I also wanted to tell you that you may want to save a little while longer and do more research into finding a reputable breeder and getting one of their pups if you are dead-set on a puppy. You need to be thinking long term with regards to health issues. If you go with a breeder (used very loosely) based mostly on the price, you will most likely also have a very limited health guarantee. Some only offer a 7 day guarantee that has a large number of restrictions. Some may offer a 1 year guarantee, but only offer a replacement with the return of the sick pup and no assistance with medical bills.
A reputable breeder will be willing to work with you long term. A reputable breeder is not going to turn his/her back on one of their offspring regardless of the age at which an "issue" arises. 

Please don't get caught up in the mindset of "I gotta have a puppy, and I gotta have it NOW." Please open your mind to all the advice being given and take it to heart. No one is trying to be mean. No one is trying to discourage you from getting what you want. However, everyone here wants you to be well-informed and have the best chance of bringing a healthy new member into your family so that you may enjoy many years with what will be the love of your life.

It would also help if you did provide a weight-range that you are looking at. "Teacup" is an advertising ploy that will not be used by reputable breeders. But, to give a description of not "hamster-like" but not "too large" isn't very accurate. No one but you knows what too large is to you. 

Good luck in your search, regardless of whether you listen to the wisdom that is being shared with you or not.


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> That's simply not true. I rescued Riley on June 5th a year ago. He's about 3-4 years old and he is my heart and soul. He's very attached to me and we have had no trouble bonding he's a complete mommies boy. Rescues to me tend to be more loving because they are happy to have a home with someone who loves and cares for them. I would definitely get another rescue when i get another dog.[/B]


By no means am I knocking it. I was just saying from my perspective. 

QUOTE


> If you get a maltese within the standard of 4-7 lbs. a 7 lb. dog is not very big. Even if you get a rescue as a puppy chances are that dog will be more than the standard of 4-7 lbs. We have some members here with maltese over 10lbs and even that isn't very big for a dog. What weight range are you looking for?[/B]


I have no idea. Four to six, maybe?

QUOTE


> I think rescues make the very BEST pets - 3 of my babies are from a shelter . Rescues appreciate every bit of love you offer , and respond with their own love a thousand times over . You can get puppies in rescue too , but personally I have always liked an adult dog even better smile.gif[/B]


I'm not opposed to getting a dog from a shelter. But I'd like to get them as a puppy and that's a very rare find. 

QUOTE


> I have to pop in here and say I had the very same mindset as you regarding only wanting a puppy. It is all I ever 'knew' to have since I was a child so thought getting an adult was not a good option.
> When my Missy passed ( BTW... lets talk about Missy first... got her from a lovely family who had mama and papa that's all and decided to breed them. ( I think just for the 'experience" ... they only charged $100 for her so not in it fot big money) In my 'ignorance' I thought this was ideal... loving home..pups part of the family etc. No papers but I didn't care about that as I simply wanted a loving pup to nuture. Mama and Papa looed beautifully clean and healthy as did the pups. I fell head over heels in love with Missy the minute I layed eyes on her. Well at first all was well THEN the troubles began! One health issue after the other. We spent thousands upon thousands upon thousands on her health care. I adored her and would have gone to the moon for her care sure took it's toll on our financial situation. Our little "bargain" ended up costing a huge bundle!!!! I could have purchased 3 probably 4 pups from a top breeded for what we put out on our little squirt.[/B]


Ouch. That's killer. No Health Guarantee?

QUOTE


> When Missy passed I knew I wanted another... again I still had "puppy" as priority. I felt I needed a few months to mourn my Missy and ready myself to open my heart to another puppy. Well 'circumstances brought little Naddie to my attention. Naddie was in rescue... a victim of severe abuse/neglect. Naddie was guesstimated to be more than 1 year but less than 2.... and not pure Maltese but likely mixed with Bichon or simply poorly bred.
> Foster moms ( she had a couple) worked long and hard to rehabilitate her and get her back to good health. Yes, she had a couple of "issues" due to her early neglected/abused life but she pulled at my heartstrings so I contacted rescue and inquired about her. Her fostermom was very open and honest about Naddies issues and discussed with me how I would approach these issues and work with her. I KNEW what I was 'getting into... and KNEW I could help this precious little girl and assure her of a forever loving home.....and convinced the rescue/fostermom I was the one for her! YEAH!!!!!!!!!
> I have to tell you Naddie is one of the best little pooches I have ever had!! She is the sweetest little girl and everyone who meets her falls in love with her! I also can't begin to tell you what a beautiful feeling it is to take a 'troubled pooch' and watch her blossom!!! It did take a bit of time and patience but Naddie was an 'extreme case" (many have more easily remedied problems...or no real ones at all.. just need some love and security!) and still once Naddie got a feeling of security and confidence her issues cleared![/B]


That was a sweet story. :3

QUOTE


> Last November I got little Quincy... 3years old and needed to be rehomed due to family having to move out of the country. he has no issues... came from a loving home . He adapted immediately to our home and bonded with naddie immediately and to us. he is a treasure!
> Both these little souls were adults and I have now learned this is not a detriment whatsoever! I have totally changed my mind about "having" to get a puppy and feel rescue is the way to go for me from now on!!! I couldn't ask for two more 'perfect' little dogs. They are fun!... they are playful! .. they are loving! ... they are everything I could ever ever expect from a little pooch!
> I can't say enough positive about getting a pooch via a rescue![/B]


I didn't mean to say it as though it were a bad thing. By all means, I commend those who rescue animals from animal shelters. It's just a personal preference. I'm sure if I did see one that I completely fell in love with and it was an adult, I'd get 'im anyway. I base my decisions on how drawn I feel to the dog in addition to the circumstances revolving around it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You sound like an intelligent young person...you mentioned you are 17...will you be going to college? If so, have you thought ahead to what you will do with the dog then? Life starts to move VERY quickly in those late teen/early 20's years. I've mentioned this to other people your age seeking to buy a dog--just calling attention to the fact that your life will be changing pretty dramatically over the next few years. Unfortunately, lots of dogs end up getting rehomed because the kid went off to school or ended up moving somewhere that couldn't take pets and mom and dad did not want the responsibility. Just something to think about


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> You sound like an intelligent young person...you mentioned you are 17...will you be going to college? If so, have you thought ahead to what you will do with the dog then? Life starts to move VERY quickly in those late teen/early 20's years. I've mentioned this to other people your age seeking to buy a dog--just calling attention to the fact that your life will be changing pretty dramatically over the next few years. Unfortunately, lots of dogs end up getting rehomed because the kid went off to school or ended up moving somewhere that couldn't take pets and mom and dad did not want the responsibility. Just something to think about[/B]


Thank you. I like to think I am. 

I will be going to college, but I have one year of High School left to finish. And I considered my time schedule and I'm certain that he/she will not be prone to neglect. As sociable as I am, I'm very introverted, so I am usually always home. Though, that's a very intuitive concern to bring to my attention and I thank you for deepening the foresight I have over the matter.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I got my Malt when he was 7 months old and love him lots and he loves me he follows me everywhere. :wub: 
Linda


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You are going to be a wonderful maltese parent. You are considering everything so carefully.

It was luck that I found my Izzy. I wanted a smaller maltese too, and she is 4 lbs. Anything in the maltese standard of 4-7 lbs will be the size you are looking for to take with you everywhere. I remember when she was a puppy hoping that she would make it to 4lbs so that she would be strong and healthy.

I too have a puppy preferrence. I have rescued dogs before and I'm not opposed to it, however I like the puppy stages and want to go through them. 

I wish you the best of luck in your search. I know you will find the perfect puppy.

Leslie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 27 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612025


> Heh. I like the idea of having a dog from its infancy because I feel a bit closer to it. *When it's already an adult, it's not as attached. Nor am I. Even a lot of what I've read advises against getting an adult dog due to emotional problems due to home instability.* I'm a person who can spend a lot of time with a dog, so I intend to train it very well.[/B]


I really do not want to argue about it, but I just want you to realize that whatever you have read about this, is simply flat out wrong.


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> It was luck that I found my Izzy. I wanted a smaller maltese too, and she is 4 lbs. Anything in the maltese standard of 4-7 lbs will be the size you are looking for to take with you everywhere. I remember when she was a puppy hoping that she would make it to 4lbs so that she would be strong and healthy.[/B]


I'm terrible with understanding weight. But I'll take your word for it.

QUOTE


> I really do not want to argue about it, but I just want you to realize that whatever you have read about this, is simply flat out wrong.[/B]


There's nothing to argue about. I'm just reciting what I've read. You're probably right.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

As was pointed out to me a while ago the Maltese Standard reads:

"*Size* 
*Weight under 7 pounds*, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size. "

So, per the AKC any Maltese under 7 pounds is within "Standard". And unlike the Judges at Shows, and many other Maltese owners, some Maltese owners do not "prefer" 4 - 6 pounds.

I love all Maltese but prefer under 4 pounds because I have neck and back damage.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 28 2008, 03:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612505


> QUOTE





> It was luck that I found my Izzy. I wanted a smaller maltese too, and she is 4 lbs. Anything in the maltese standard of 4-7 lbs will be the size you are looking for to take with you everywhere. I remember when she was a puppy hoping that she would make it to 4lbs so that she would be strong and healthy.[/B]


I'm terrible with understanding weight. But I'll take your word for it.

QUOTE


> I really do not want to argue about it, but I just want you to realize that whatever you have read about this, is simply flat out wrong.[/B]


There's nothing to argue about. I'm just reciting what I've read. You're probably right. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

To the original poster: You did the right thing when you avoided purchasing a puppy from that puppy mill!! Bravo! :biggrin: 

Also, if you're able to spend about $1000 (shipping included) for a quality Maltese puppy, may I make a suggestion? SM's very own Tina has a couple of adorable male puppies available for an affordable price. :biggrin: You can check 'em out at http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html

Ta-Jon also has a beautiful male available for $1200 plus however much for shipping.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Also, if you're able to spend about $1000 (shipping included) for a quality Maltese puppy, may I make a suggestion? SM's very own Tina has a couple of adorable male puppies available for an affordable price. biggrin.gif You can check 'em out at http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/catalog_1.html[/B]


I actually spoke with Tina via PM. I'd rather avoid shipping though.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 28 2008, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612577


> As was pointed out to me a while ago the Maltese Standard reads:
> 
> "*Size*
> *Weight under 7 pounds*, with from 4 to 6 pounds preferred. Overall quality is to be favored over size. "
> ...


Hey Melanie.
It's not the AKC that sets the standard.  Our parent club does, which is the AMA. I believe most of us want to stay between 4 to 6 lbs under 7 prefered. It just says if they are smaller or bigger, then the judge needs to remember to look at the over all quality of the dog. 
With Maltese genetics we seem to get any where from 2 to 8 lb full grown dogs.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I found my Annie through a local rescue at the age of 8 months last October. The round trip to pick her up was 150 miles - which wasn't far at all considering what a sweetheart we now have. She was and still is very puppy like. She was four pounds when she became part of the family and is now 5 pounds which she most likely will maintain. And after lugging around 10 pound Sophie - 5 pounds is like carrying nothing. She did although have some health issues which at this time seems to have been resolved. She is very loveable and huggable and is always on the go - she would play 24/7 if she could. And, is so happy - she just appreciates every bit of attention she gets.

My point being that it is possible to get a Maltese puppy through rescue. Although it may take a while to find the perfect one for you.

Linda


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Hi ya. Okay I am a teen (19) and I have a pet. My advice to you is do your research, do it, it is the best thing to do which all of the SM family have told you. I know how it is to have set in your mind that you want a puppy but the adults are just as sweet, I mean they really are. Especially in the maltese breed. Right now I really don't think it is the best time to get a puppy, I say this because you are still in high school and you will be going to college and what if you don't have the time anymore? Do you plan on moving away when you go? Do you plan on staying in a dorm? If you do well you are going to have to change those plans because you now have a responsibility. A puppy is just like your child well to me it is and now you have to make sure you include him or her. One thing I hate to hear is when people say the apartment they are moving to does not allow pets well to me you just are going to have to move somewhere else that allows pets. Would you be ready to pay the extra fee? Is your mom okay with you bringing in a puppy? I really hope you find a responsible breeder but just make sure the time is right, don't be selfish ya know? You could be saving up right now for the puppy of your dreams and a place for the both of you B)

Sorry for the long post *


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Hi ya. Okay I am a teen (19) and I have a pet. My advice to you is do your research, do it, it is the best thing to do which all of the SM family have told you.[/B]


I do. Reading and research is one thing I'm never devoid of.

QUOTE


> I know how it is to have set in your mind that you want a puppy but the adults are just as sweet, I mean they really are.[/B]


I know. But I want to experience that stage of infancy in my puppy's life.

QUOTE


> Right now I really don't think it is the best time to get a puppy, I say this because you are still in high school and you will be going to college and what if you don't have the time anymore?[/B]


I carefully consider every problem. I'm confident in my own abilities of time management.

QUOTE


> Do you plan on moving away when you go? Do you plan on staying in a dorm?[/B]


No. Commuting is fine with me.

QUOTE


> A puppy is just like your child well to me it is and now you have to make sure you include him or her.[/B]


I'm aware. I have no intention on leaving him/her alone at home.

QUOTE


> Is your mom okay with you bringing in a puppy?[/B]


It was her idea.

QUOTE


> I really hope you find a responsible breeder but just make sure the time is right, don't be selfish ya know?[/B]


Don't worry. I'm not ignorant to the way the world works. There's very few problems that I can't solve.

QUOTE


> Sorry for the long post[/B]


It wasn't long. I'm used to reading large bodies of text, so that was pretty short to me.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OK, just my two cents here......While I understand that you want to experience the puppy thing, and kadoos to you for wanting that.....I just wanted to tell you that we got Pacino when he was a puppy. We got Ralphie when he was 5 years old from Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, which I am a member and volunteer for.

Having Pacino from puppyhood did NOT make me any closer to him then getting Ralphie at 5 years old. I am as close to each of them and both equally. I will say that Pacino showers me with kisses because love is all he knows while Ralphie showers me with kisses because he is genuinely happy to BE loved, if that makes any sense to you. Both are velcro dogs. No one could ever tell that we got Pacino as a puppy and Ralphie at 5 years young as they both love strongly, with the same intensity.

I find the Maltese breed to be one of the most lovable, puppish breed that I have ever come across. When people ask me their ages they are astonished to hear that Ralphie is 7 years to Pacino's 3 years...People always think they are both puppies....They always say things like "Oh, look at the cute puppies!!" LOL

So, for me, do I love them differently because one was a puppy and the other one was an adult??...NO.....would I do a rescue again??...in a heartbeat. 

Good luck in your search and I hope you get what you want. And remember, I only stated the above because I wanted you to know first hand that it doesn't matter if it is an adult rescue or a puppy, the bond is there, for sure, it is just a matter of preference and it just happens to be that your preference is a puppy.

Sincerely,
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie

*


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE


> But I want to experience that stage of infancy in my puppy's life.[/B]


One thing that bothers me is your quote of "wanting the experience of infancy". Unless you breed this dog yourself, you will not be experiencing "infancy". You will be experiencing a baby from hopefully 12 weeks old to their lifetime. That is 3 months. And smaller ones are kept even longer to assure that they can develope a little farther and won't be as fragile when going to their new home. 
And if you did experience a puppy from infancy, tube or bottle feeding it every 2 hours for the first three weeks of it's life. And not to mention doing poop and pee detail. It can be very over whelming, even for the experienced breeder.
You have your mind made your decision and you want a puppy vs rescue. Now it's time to find a breeder. In todays world with money as tight as it is..............I hope you find that person who will be honest with you and is very caring for their puppies.
Something I've always told young people when they are very busy and decide they want a human baby, I always suggest they take a puppy on loan to find out an idea of what they would be getting into. They usually bring the puppy back with relief that it isn't theirs and they can return it.  
Tina


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jul 29 2008, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612997


> QUOTE





> But I want to experience that stage of infancy in my puppy's life.[/B]


One thing that bothers me is your quote of "wanting the experience of infancy". Unless you breed this dog yourself, you will not be experiencing "infancy". You will be experiencing a baby from hopefully 12 weeks old to their lifetime. That is 3 months. And smaller ones are kept even longer to assure that they can develope a little farther and won't be as fragile when going to their new home. 
And if you did experience a puppy from infancy, tube or bottle feeding it every 2 hours for the first three weeks of it's life. And not to mention doing poop and pee detail. It can be very over whelming, even for the experienced breeder.
You have your mind made your decision and you want a puppy vs rescue. Now it's time to find a breeder. In todays world with money as tight as it is..............I hope you find that person who will be honest with you and is very caring for their puppies.
Something I've always told young people when they are very busy and decide they want a human baby, I always suggest they take a puppy on loan to find out an idea of what they would be getting into. They usually bring the puppy back with relief that it isn't theirs and they can return it.  
Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]

*I agree 100% ! *


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> OK, just my two cents here......While I understand that you want to experience the puppy thing, and kadoos to you for wanting that.....I just wanted to tell you that we got Pacino when he was a puppy. We got Ralphie when he was 5 years old from Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, which I am a member and volunteer for.
> 
> Having Pacino from puppyhood did NOT make me any closer to him then getting Ralphie at 5 years old. I am as close to each of them and both equally. I will say that Pacino showers me with kisses because love is all he knows while Ralphie showers me with kisses because he is genuinely happy to BE loved, if that makes any sense to you. Both are velcro dogs. No one could ever tell that we got Pacino as a puppy and Ralphie at 5 years young as they both love strongly, with the same intensity.
> 
> ...


Of course you don't love one more than the other. It would be horrible if you did.

I dunno if one showers you with kisses because it's all they know. They would have had to start kissing out of some basic desire at some point.

QUOTE


> One thing that bothers me is your quote of "wanting the experience of infancy". Unless you breed this dog yourself, you will not be experiencing "infancy". You will be experiencing a baby from hopefully 12 weeks old to their lifetime. That is 3 months. And smaller ones are kept even longer to assure that they can develope a little farther and won't be as fragile when going to their new home.[/B]


Infancy doesn't mean only newborn status. I'm aware that they must be kept with the mother for 12 weeks time.

QUOTE


> You have your mind made your decision and you want a puppy vs rescue. Now it's time to find a breeder. In todays world with money as tight as it is..............I hope you find that person who will be honest with you and is very caring for their puppies.[/B]


Thank you. I spent a good hour sending out e-mails yesterday to different breeders, seeing what information I could dig up.

QUOTE


> Something I've always told young people when they are very busy and decide they want a human baby, I always suggest they take a puppy on loan to find out an idea of what they would be getting into. They usually bring the puppy back with relief that it isn't theirs and they can return it.[/B]


Ha, ha. Don't worry. I'm very responsible and carefully consider everything accordingly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just something to consider. The smaller the Malt, the more risk of injury. I had a women come into my store yesterday (she's in her 50's) with a 7 month old Yorkie who is just at 3 lbs. She has already suffered a spinal injury and had to have extensive and expensive surgery, due to 'jumping off' something she shouldn't. Needless to say, the pup is a bit neurotic at this point and understandably so. She is now not only having to deal with the emotional trauma of knowing her pup was injured due to lack of supervision on her part, but the pup is having behavioral and training issues now that are a bit more than the woman is up for. Accidents happen. I don't want the woman blaming herself, but she, like most of us would, is. I may find myself in a situation where she will surrender the dog to me. I'm trying to give her training tips and encourage her, but she is overwhelmed and in over her head.

I just mention this because so many people are really unaware of the special needs and handling required of such tiny dogs. I have one that is 10 lbs. and one that is 5 lbs. Personally, I prefer the size of my 10 lb girl Zoe. She is a sturdy dog, but still small. However, Jett is much easier to carry around. So I understand why you are wanting a smaller Malt. Just wanted to give you more info. while you're considering your options and making a decision.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I honestly am very comfortable holding, snuggling and sleeping with my 9 lbs Midis! I have been a little shocked (intimidated?) by the tinier Maltese that I have met that don't "feel" like a baby to me; more like a little furry animal. After having two skin-children of my own, and now 4 grandbabies I guess I prefer the furbaby be more the size of a real, skinbaby infant. I'm very small myself, so I don't want or need to carry around anything over 10 lbs, but my 9 lb. "baby" is fine, since he cooperates with me holding him like a skinbaby (head on my shoulder, legs around waist, arms around neck)! :wub: 

As far as puppies vs. adult dogs: I haven't ever taken in an adult dog in, but the first several months of Midis' puppyhood were really ROUGH! I had not experienced such a chewer, barker or rough-houser prior to Midis and he was a source to be reckoned with! It took all the patience that we could muster to deal with his "puppydumb"! If there is a next time, I might not be quite so insistent on a 3 month old puppy! We had SEVERAL months of Jaws-behavior to deal with, when all I wanted to do was snuggle and love on him.  Eventually, of course, we got over all that and he is quite the snuggle-bug and well-behaved little boy now at 20 months. I've never had such an affectionate dog in my life! Just what I wanted (and needed) 

Cyndi


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

here's another thing to consider that I haven't seen anyone mention:

You have made it clear that money is an issue... have you consider vet bills (I have had just 2 just to get off on the right foot), medicine (flea control, worming medz, Vaccinations, etc), Food (assuming you will give your baby the best), Toys and treats, necessaries (wee wee pads, crates, carriers, beds, leashes, tags, food bowls, etc) and not to mention extras you will most likely want?

And oh yeah not to mention, Sh*t happens (allergies, ear infections, accidents, you may need training classes, etc)

Spay and neutering is something to consider too...

That stuff all adds up.. a lot.

just something to think about if you are still at the point that you are gathering money just to purchase a baby.

When I was your age I was desperate for all the things you are now. I am happy I waited. I got to enjoy my early college years, figure out what direction I want life to go in, waste money on myself, and now I have Scoop, and I am happy I am able to provide him with a good life and more.


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Just something to consider. The smaller the Malt, the more risk of injury. I had a women come into my store yesterday (she's in her 50's) with a 7 month old Yorkie who is just at 3 lbs. She has already suffered a spinal injury and had to have extensive and expensive surgery, due to 'jumping off' something she shouldn't. Needless to say, the pup is a bit neurotic at this point and understandably so. She is now not only having to deal with the emotional trauma of knowing her pup was injured due to lack of supervision on her part, but the pup is having behavioral and training issues now that are a bit more than the woman is up for. Accidents happen. I don't want the woman blaming herself, but she, like most of us would, is. I may find myself in a situation where she will surrender the dog to me. I'm trying to give her training tips and encourage her, but she is overwhelmed and in over her head.[/B]


Indeed. Luckily, there isn't anywhere in my room where a dog could get hurt. I've been working diligently on dog proofing my room.

QUOTE


> I just mention this because so many people are really unaware of the special needs and handling required of such tiny dogs. I have one that is 10 lbs. and one that is 5 lbs. Personally, I prefer the size of my 10 lb girl Zoe. She is a sturdy dog, but still small. However, Jett is much easier to carry around. So I understand why you are wanting a smaller Malt. Just wanted to give you more info. while you're considering your options and making a decision.[/B]


Thank you. It was a very good point.

QUOTE


> As far as puppies vs. adult dogs: I haven't ever taken in an adult dog in, but the first several months of Midis' puppyhood were really ROUGH! I had not experienced such a chewer, barker or rough-houser prior to Midis and he was a source to be reckoned with! It took all the patience that we could muster to deal with his "puppydumb"! If there is a next time, I might not be quite so insistent on a 3 month old puppy! We had SEVERAL months of Jaws-behavior to deal with, when all I wanted to do was snuggle and love on him. sad.gif Eventually, of course, we got over all that and he is quite the snuggle-bug and well-behaved little boy now at 20 months. I've never had such an affectionate dog in my life! Just what I wanted (and needed)[/B]


Heh. Sounds like a fun adventure. XD

QUOTE


> here's another thing to consider that I haven't seen anyone mention:
> 
> You have made it clear that money is an issue... have you consider vet bills (I have had just 2 just to get off on the right foot), medicine (flea control, worming medz, Vaccinations, etc), Food (assuming you will give your baby the best), Toys and treats, necessaries (wee wee pads, crates, carriers, beds, leashes, tags, food bowls, etc) and not to mention extras you will most likely want?
> 
> ...


Yes. Those are the reasons _why_ I'm so wary about prices. I want to have something left over to afford those things.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 29 2008, 11:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613170


> QUOTE





> Just something to consider. The smaller the Malt, the more risk of injury. I had a women come into my store yesterday (she's in her 50's) with a 7 month old Yorkie who is just at 3 lbs. She has already suffered a spinal injury and had to have extensive and expensive surgery, due to 'jumping off' something she shouldn't. Needless to say, the pup is a bit neurotic at this point and understandably so. She is now not only having to deal with the emotional trauma of knowing her pup was injured due to lack of supervision on her part, but the pup is having behavioral and training issues now that are a bit more than the woman is up for. Accidents happen. I don't want the woman blaming herself, but she, like most of us would, is. I may find myself in a situation where she will surrender the dog to me. I'm trying to give her training tips and encourage her, but she is overwhelmed and in over her head.[/B]


Indeed. Luckily, there isn't anywhere in my room where a dog could get hurt. I've been working diligently on dog proofing my room.

QUOTE


> I just mention this because so many people are really unaware of the special needs and handling required of such tiny dogs. I have one that is 10 lbs. and one that is 5 lbs. Personally, I prefer the size of my 10 lb girl Zoe. She is a sturdy dog, but still small. However, Jett is much easier to carry around. So I understand why you are wanting a smaller Malt. Just wanted to give you more info. while you're considering your options and making a decision.[/B]


Thank you. It was a very good point.

QUOTE


> As far as puppies vs. adult dogs: I haven't ever taken in an adult dog in, but the first several months of Midis' puppyhood were really ROUGH! I had not experienced such a chewer, barker or rough-houser prior to Midis and he was a source to be reckoned with! It took all the patience that we could muster to deal with his "puppydumb"! If there is a next time, I might not be quite so insistent on a 3 month old puppy! We had SEVERAL months of Jaws-behavior to deal with, when all I wanted to do was snuggle and love on him. sad.gif Eventually, of course, we got over all that and he is quite the snuggle-bug and well-behaved little boy now at 20 months. I've never had such an affectionate dog in my life! Just what I wanted (and needed)[/B]


Heh. Sounds like a fun adventure. XD

QUOTE


> here's another thing to consider that I haven't seen anyone mention:
> 
> You have made it clear that money is an issue... have you consider vet bills (I have had just 2 just to get off on the right foot), medicine (flea control, worming medz, Vaccinations, etc), Food (assuming you will give your baby the best), Toys and treats, necessaries (wee wee pads, crates, carriers, beds, leashes, tags, food bowls, etc) and not to mention extras you will most likely want?
> 
> ...


Yes. Those are the reasons _why_ I'm so wary about prices. I want to have something left over to afford those things.
[/B][/QUOTE]

A dog is a huge financial responsibilty for hopefuly the next fifteen years. They get much more expensive as they age, too, as most develop some health issues that need medication and monitoring. At almost thirteen, my Lady's medications and vet bills run about $5,000 a year. 

Even healthy Maltese need regular dentals which run several hundred dollars and up depending on where you live. Maltese should have bloodwork done yearly with their check up, twice a year for dogs over seven. Pancreatitis, ear infections, tummy upsets which require rehydration in the hospital, all are fairly common unfortunately.

Luxating patellas (slipped knee caps) are a problem in Maltese as they are in all toy breed dogs. They can be inherited or caused by jumping on and off furniture. Surgery to correct them runs about $2,500.

You seem like a very mature young woman who is considering all aspects of owning a dog. Here is an excellent article about the cost of owning a dog to give you an idea of the financial commitment that comes with these white fluffies.  

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=1543


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> A dog is a huge financial responsibilty for hopefuly the next fifteen years. They get much more expensive as they age, too, as most develop some health issues that need medication and monitoring. At almost thirteen, my Lady's medications and vet bills run about $5,000 a year.
> 
> Even healthy Maltese need regular dentals which run several hundred dollars and up depending on where you live. Maltese should have bloodwork done yearly with their check up, twice a year for dogs over seven. Pancreatitis, ear infections, tummy upsets which require rehydration in the hospital, all are fairly common unfortunately.
> 
> Luxating patellas (slipped knee caps) are a problem in Maltese as they are in all toy breed dogs. They can be inherited or caused by jumping on and off furniture. Surgery to correct them runs about $2,500.[/B]


I understand. Things happen and you must always be prepared to handle those things. I am.

QUOTE


> You seem like a very mature young woman[/B]


Mature young what? XD I'm a male. It's alright though; I understand why you could make that mistake.

QUOTE


> You seem like a very mature young woman who is considering all aspects of owning a dog. Here is an excellent article about the cost of owning a dog to give you an idea of the financial commitment that comes with these white fluffies. smile.gif
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=1543[/B]


Thanks for the article. I always like when people cite extra material. <3


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE


> here's another thing to consider that I haven't seen anyone mention:
> 
> You have made it clear that money is an issue... have you consider vet bills (I have had just 2 just to get off on the right foot), medicine (flea control, worming medz, Vaccinations, etc), Food (assuming you will give your baby the best), Toys and treats, necessaries (wee wee pads, crates, carriers, beds, leashes, tags, food bowls, etc) and not to mention extras you will most likely want?
> 
> ...


QUOTE


> Yes. Those are the reasons _why_ I'm so wary about prices. I want to have something left over to afford those things.[/B]


One thing a breeder looks for in a client is: Can they afford the puppy and afford the bills such as pointed out above? You can buy a puppy from a not so honest breeder and end up with a whole lot of problems. Don't buy a puppy on just price alone. Established breeders know *what is* or *could be* behind their breeding and be *responsible* for it. My peers consider a pet puppy price to be $1500. That is starting price. If you and your mother cannot afford this price and then be able to take care of that puppy you need to wait until you can. I have the feeling that when you are gone to college mom will be caring for this dog and that is fine with her. So, in a way you are buying this puppy for you, but also for mom. 
How are you going to find this breeder within driving distance from you? I am sure you are looking and taking the time to figure this out. I googled NY breeders and didn't get very many to come up. I know they are out there, we all just want to help you find a good breeder. I am sure you know that. 
Tina 
PS Just recently I had my show bitch get hurt in a hotel room that is dog friendly. The ring side table fell and hit her. Emergency vet bill plus extra because it was July 4th. $101.00. Just to get some medacam to help with swelling and pain. On Monday after show vet bill $80.00 for my own vet to check her out and see what we could do to help her heal so maybe, just maybe I can finish her. Totally unexpected costs. 
Not to mention just before going to show in Sedelia an unexpected c-section. Girl normally free whelps, second litter, something not quite right. Xray showed one puppy not quite right. C-section or risk loosing the one puppy, who was hugh, and potential pymetrea (deadly uterine infection) later and loose the girl. $700.00 unexpected vet bill. Baby apparently died at 5 weeks gestation. Could have compromised the other puppy, but because each was in their own horn nothing happened. :smheat:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I purchased my first show-potential dog when I was 16 (already had 2 Maltese pets previous to this, both I purchased and paid for vet care, etc.) and went to college at 17. So I'll give you some first-hand advice. 

Save your money and WAIT. I don't mean wait until after college...just take your time and do it right. Call around to vets in your area and get the prices for puppy shots, bloodwork, spay/neuter. Save the money for that ahead of time as well. While you are working on this, buy your equipment (crate, bowls, leash, etc.). Interview trainers and set aside money for a puppy class and basic obedience class (if you want your pup to accompany you many places, basic manners will be very helpful). Have all of your ducks in a row ahead of time. Take your time and find a good breeder, even if it means shipping. You will be much better off in the long-run with a carefully planned addition, especially with school and work going on. 

Don't rush it. The more prepared and planned you make it, the easier things will be on you.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I got my first Maltese when I was 19 as soon as I was making some money. In fact, I used my first pay check to pay for her  Since then, I probably spent about $25,000 just on vet bills (no kidding - no pet insurance). However, I managed and we are all living comfortably.

Finding the right Maltese can be a very long and stressful process. I used to think it was as easy as walking into a pet store - no questions asked .. out with a puppy. I remember emailing so many breeders who had nothing or didn't like my age or wondered why I asked so many questions. I eventually ended up buying Cookie from a "show breeder" who turned out to be a puppy miller because she fed me all the right answers. Despite that Cookie is the healthest and smartest of my Maltese. 

Anyways, I guess my point is ..
YES - You will have to save and it will cost a lot. You will be hard pressed to find a female for under $1500.
YES - You have the right to want a puppy and no one can tell you otherwise
YES - You can have a preference towards smaller Maltese. I know I do.
YES - You have to ask questions and find the right breeder
YES - They may not like you and not sell to you


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> wondered why I asked so many questions.[/B]


Red flag. If they don't answer my questions, then they aren't concerned about where the dog is going. I wouldn't buy from someone who got antsy about me asking questions.

QUOTE


> YES - They may not like you and not sell to you[/B]


As if it's possible not to like someone as wonderful as me.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

People have mentioned the cost of owning and caring for a dog. Just for the heck of it I checked my Quicken to see what I've spent on Shoni since he arrived last Aug. 18, not quite a year now. It is just about an even $3,500. He had some extra testing because of a liver issue, and also his neuter, but the rest is food, misc. leash/collar/harness/toy/bed, a couple of coats, ex-pen etc.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I waited 21 years for my maltese! I saw a maltese at a County Fair Dog Show and fell in love. First I couldn't afford it, then I had small children, then I couldn't afford it again (kids in college). When I COULD afford it AND the kids were grown it took another 2 years to find a puppy.

These guys are worth waiting til all your ducks are in a row and the right puppy is there.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#9932CC">Hello,

I wanted to commend you for walking away from the living conditions of the puppies from the "breeder" you visited. I know it's hard to wait for the right puppy, but you did the right thing by refusing to support their business. :thmbup: 

I feel like everyone here is attacking you for not wanting to adopt an adult Maltese. That's perfectly fine -- I prefer to have a puppy anywhere from 12 weeks to 5 months, but nothing older (unless of course the PERFECT rescue adult came along!). As long as you do your research on breeders (which you are), there is nothing wrong with purchasing a puppy! 

You had said you will carry your Malt around with you everywhere, so I would just like to say that a weight anywhere from 4-6lbs is perfect for that. My Maltese London weighs somewhere around 5lbs and is currently about 9" tall at the shoulders and 10" long from base of neck to tail. I thought that might help in determining how small they really are even at a mid-to-high weight range.  

I did want to point out that since you said you will be going to college after you graduate high school, some (quite a few, actually) REQUIRE you to live on campus for the first year -- so if you have at least a slight idea of a few schools you might want to attend, I would check that out first, in case you have to put off purchasing a puppy until your 2nd year of college. If you can live at home or rent a pet-friendly apartment, hooray! :clap: 

Cost-wise, I paid $1650 (with shipping) for London, and she comes from show parents but is not show quality herself. I personally wouldn't even consider paying less than $1000 for a female Maltese, as usually they aren't reputable breeders. However much you find a puppy for, I would save an extra $200 or so before buying your puppy for supplies & a vet visit/shots, etc. I also think you should consider having a puppy shipped to you from a reputable breeder -- there is nothing wrong with it, and since you and your mother don't drive, it may be hard finding a good breeder right in your area. </span>*


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

After reading every post on this thread, I've come to the conclusion that this young man is very prepared, mature, and smart. So, lets start suggesting breeders to him, to help in his search.


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> People have mentioned the cost of owning and caring for a dog. Just for the heck of it I checked my Quicken to see what I've spent on Shoni since he arrived last Aug. 18, not quite a year now. It is just about an even $3,500. He had some extra testing because of a liver issue, and also his neuter, but the rest is food, misc. leash/collar/harness/toy/bed, a couple of coats, ex-pen etc.[/B]


Most of those things, I won't be getting.

I'm going to feed mine human food. 

I already have a collar.

I'm not getting a leash or harness. I'm going to paper train it.

He/she can sleep in the bed with me. I don't mind.

Other miscellaneous things you've mentioned, I've accounted for.

Which leaves me with the cost of veterinary bills. Which I can handle. 

I _do_ have money. But the reason I look at price is so that I can afford to spoil my Maltese once I get it.

QUOTE


> I waited 21 years for my maltese! I saw a maltese at a County Fair Dog Show and fell in love. First I couldn't afford it, then I had small children, then I couldn't afford it again (kids in college). When I COULD afford it AND the kids were grown it took another 2 years to find a puppy.
> 
> These guys are worth waiting til all your ducks are in a row and the right puppy is there.[/B]


Indeed. That's why I'm searching diligently for one that I do like.

By the way. I love how you did the hair of your Maltese. <3

QUOTE


> I wanted to commend you for walking away from the living conditions of the puppies from the "breeder" you visited. I know it's hard to wait for the right puppy, but you did the right thing by refusing to support their business.[/B]


It was hard. Especially one of the Maltese (most were lethargic except for this one in particular) was begging in its cage. Jumping up and trying to get my attention. I felt bad, but I put the gears into motion. By supporting their business, more dogs are put in that situation. As active as he was and as busy as that place was, he'll probably be bought up quickly. So, I don't feel too bad.

QUOTE


> I feel like everyone here is attacking you for not wanting to adopt an adult Maltese. That's perfectly fine -- I prefer to have a puppy anywhere from 12 weeks to 5 months, but nothing older (unless of course the PERFECT rescue adult came along!). As long as you do your research on breeders (which you are), there is nothing wrong with purchasing a puppy![/B]


Eh. I don't know if it's so much of an attack as it is everyone giving their own opinions on the matter. I know they weren't trying to scold me or anything that isn't benevolent, so I don't get upset. <3

QUOTE


> You had said you will carry your Malt around with you everywhere, so I would just like to say that a weight anywhere from 4-6lbs is perfect for that. My Maltese London weighs somewhere around 5lbs and is currently about 9" tall at the shoulders and 10" long from base of neck to tail. I thought that might help in determining how small they really are even at a mid-to-high weight range.[/B]


That sounds about right. I'll start working out to get in shape! XD

QUOTE


> I did want to point out that since you said you will be going to college after you graduate high school, some (quite a few, actually) REQUIRE you to live on campus for the first year -- so if you have at least a slight idea of a few schools you might want to attend, I would check that out first, in case you have to put off purchasing a puppy until your 2nd year of college. If you can live at home or rent a pet-friendly apartment, hooray![/B]


Yeah, but I wouldn't stay at a college that requires you to be on campus. I get homesick. XD

QUOTE


> Cost-wise, I paid $1650 (with shipping) for London, and she comes from show parents but is not show quality herself. I personally wouldn't even consider paying less than $1000 for a female Maltese, as usually they aren't reputable breeders. However much you find a puppy for, I would save an extra $200 or so before buying your puppy for supplies & a vet visit/shots, etc. I also think you should consider having a puppy shipped to you from a reputable breeder -- there is nothing wrong with it, and since you and your mother don't drive, it may be hard finding a good breeder right in your area.[/B]


Shipping makes me iffy because I like to see the dog and the environment they're in before making a decision. I'm very paranoid, you see.

QUOTE


> After reading every post on this thread, I've come to the conclusion that this young man is very prepared, mature, and smart. So, lets start suggesting breeders to him, to help in his search.[/B]


Thank you. <3


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 31 2008, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614145


> Most of those things, I won't be getting.
> 
> I'm going to feed mine human food.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where the idea of feeding human food to a dog came from, but aside from a bit of cooked, skinless chicken or limited quantities of certain other specific things, this is a really bad idea.

Collars are also a bad idea and a harness which goes across the chest is much less likely to cause trachea damage than is a collar.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 31 2008, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614167


> QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 31 2008, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614145





> Most of those things, I won't be getting.
> 
> I'm going to feed mine human food.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where the idea of feeding human food to a dog came from, but aside from a bit of cooked, skinless chicken or limited quantities of certain other specific things, this is a really bad idea.

Collars are also a bad idea and a harness which goes across the chest is much less likely to cause trachea damage than is a collar.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Feeding home cooked human food is a fine idea IF it is done right. It takes a lot of study and hard work.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 31 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614171


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 31 2008, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614167





> QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 31 2008, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614145





> Most of those things, I won't be getting.
> 
> I'm going to feed mine human food.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where the idea of feeding human food to a dog came from, but aside from a bit of cooked, skinless chicken or limited quantities of certain other specific things, this is a really bad idea.

Collars are also a bad idea and a harness which goes across the chest is much less likely to cause trachea damage than is a collar.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Feeding home cooked human food is a fine idea IF it is done right. It takes a lot of study and hard work.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. 

I've not read the entire thread, but the impression I got from the poster is that they were saying "I will avoid the expense of feeding proper dog food, by feeding human food". If this is not what was meant, then I retract my statement.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd like you to rethink your approach here. The vast majority of the toy dogs I see in the veterinary clinic and almost all I see in my own behavior consultations are victims of the attitude that these dogs are "babies" or "toys" to be carried around and treated like humans. Most common complaints are lack of housetraining, biting/aggression, and resource guarding. I have personally seen toy dogs euthanized after biting people. It is NOT to be taken lightly. Just because they are small does not mean animal control and the courts will forget about it. 

Paper training is fine, but your dog still needs to be exposed to the outside world and properly socialized. This includes walking on their own accord outdoors. That means a leash. Your pup needs to be exposed to new places, new people, and new animals. That means outside of your home and not in a carrier. 

A basic obedience class is important for your dog to go through. You can certainly train all of the behaviors at home, however, this is an incredible opportunity for your dog to be in a controlled environment where it can socialize with other dogs, people, and generalize the behaviors you are teaching to outside the home. Training is an excellent way to bond with your pet as well. Basic manners are important for every dog, regardless of size. If your dog know how to sit, lay down, be handed off to a stranger, etc. even basic veterinary care will be less scary. 

Sleeping in the bed is fine, but most dogs benefit from confinement to aid in housetraining. A crate is the dog's den. The crate provides the puppy with a safe place where they cannot get into/chew up anything and provides a place where they do not want to go to the bathroom. They want to keep their house clean. If properly introduced, dogs LOVE their houses. My dogs wander into their crates on their own and can't wait to get into their kennels in the car. 

"Human food" needs to be formulated according to a doggy diet. You need to use a reputable recipe and be sure you are properly supplementing your pet. Without careful preparation, your dog can suffer from malnutrition to obesity to pancreatitis. When you first get our puppy, you need to purchase some of the food the breeder has the dog on. After the pup adjusts to your home, you can slowly wean it onto the diet you prefer. 


QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 31 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614145


> Most of those things, I won't be getting.
> 
> I'm going to feed mine human food.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> I'm not sure where the idea of feeding human food to a dog came from, but aside from a bit of cooked, skinless chicken or limited quantities of certain other specific things, this is a really bad idea.[/B]


QUOTE


> I agree.
> 
> I've not read the entire thread, but the impression I got from the poster is that they were saying "I will avoid the expense of feeding proper dog food, by feeding human food". If this is not what was meant, then I retract my statement.[/B]


Read my other thread, please.

QUOTE


> Feeding home cooked human food is a fine idea IF it is done right. It takes a lot of study and hard work.[/B]


Working on it.

QUOTE


> I'd like you to rethink your approach here. The vast majority of the toy dogs I see in the veterinary clinic and almost all I see in my own behavior consultations are victims of the attitude that these dogs are "babies" or "toys" to be carried around and treated like humans. Most common complaints are lack of housetraining, biting/aggression, and resource guarding. I have personally seen toy dogs euthanized after biting people. It is NOT to be taken lightly. Just because they are small does not mean animal control and the courts will forget about it.[/B]


I never said that I was going to do that. I said I'd carry it with me when I wasn't home (family functions and such.)

QUOTE


> Paper training is fine, but your dog still needs to be exposed to the outside world and properly socialized. This includes walking on their own accord outdoors. That means a leash. Your pup needs to be exposed to new places, new people, and new animals. That means outside of your home and not in a carrier.[/B]


With everything that can make it sick outside? No thank you. My family is regularly over, so it will be exposed to people on a standard basis.

QUOTE


> A basic obedience class is important for your dog to go through. You can certainly train all of the behaviors at home, however, this is an incredible opportunity for your dog to be in a controlled environment where it can socialize with other dogs, people, and generalize the behaviors you are teaching to outside the home. Training is an excellent way to bond with your pet as well. Basic manners are important for every dog, regardless of size. If your dog know how to sit, lay down, be handed off to a stranger, etc. even basic veterinary care will be less scary.[/B]


I don't want someone else training my dog. That's my job.

QUOTE


> Sleeping in the bed is fine, but most dogs benefit from confinement to aid in housetraining. A crate is the dog's den. The crate provides the puppy with a safe place where they cannot get into/chew up anything and provides a place where they do not want to go to the bathroom. They want to keep their house clean. If properly introduced, dogs LOVE their houses. My dogs wander into their crates on their own and can't wait to get into their kennels in the car.[/B]


I know. My room will be its den. It'll probably select a "spot" somewhere in the room as its dominion.

QUOTE


> "Human food" needs to be formulated according to a doggy diet. You need to use a reputable recipe and be sure you are properly supplementing your pet. Without careful preparation, your dog can suffer from malnutrition to obesity to pancreatitis. When you first get our puppy, you need to purchase some of the food the breeder has the dog on. After the pup adjusts to your home, you can slowly wean it onto the diet you prefer.[/B]


Of course. Did you think I was going to feed him/her candy and potato chips? Of course not. I don't think I'm so incompetent that I can't manage a basic diet though. It'll require a lot of research, but that's what I do in my spare time anyway.

And yes. I fully plan to slowly implement a new diet after bringing it home. The stress of being in a new home with new food is not a fun experience for puppies.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Aug 1 2008, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614216


> QUOTE





> I'm not sure where the idea of feeding human food to a dog came from, but aside from a bit of cooked, skinless chicken or limited quantities of certain other specific things, this is a really bad idea.[/B]


QUOTE


> I agree.
> 
> I've not read the entire thread, but the impression I got from the poster is that they were saying "I will avoid the expense of feeding proper dog food, by feeding human food". If this is not what was meant, then I retract my statement.[/B]


Read my other thread, please.

QUOTE


> Feeding home cooked human food is a fine idea IF it is done right. It takes a lot of study and hard work.[/B]


Working on it.

QUOTE


> I'd like you to rethink your approach here. The vast majority of the toy dogs I see in the veterinary clinic and almost all I see in my own behavior consultations are victims of the attitude that these dogs are "babies" or "toys" to be carried around and treated like humans. Most common complaints are lack of housetraining, biting/aggression, and resource guarding. I have personally seen toy dogs euthanized after biting people. It is NOT to be taken lightly. Just because they are small does not mean animal control and the courts will forget about it.[/B]


I never said that I was going to do that. I said I'd carry it with me when I wasn't home (family functions and such.)

QUOTE


> Paper training is fine, but your dog still needs to be exposed to the outside world and properly socialized. This includes walking on their own accord outdoors. That means a leash. Your pup needs to be exposed to new places, new people, and new animals. That means outside of your home and not in a carrier.[/B]


With everything that can make it sick outside? No thank you. My family is regularly over, so it will be exposed to people on a standard basis.

QUOTE


> A basic obedience class is important for your dog to go through. You can certainly train all of the behaviors at home, however, this is an incredible opportunity for your dog to be in a controlled environment where it can socialize with other dogs, people, and generalize the behaviors you are teaching to outside the home. Training is an excellent way to bond with your pet as well. Basic manners are important for every dog, regardless of size. If your dog know how to sit, lay down, be handed off to a stranger, etc. even basic veterinary care will be less scary.[/B]


I don't want someone else training my dog. That's my job.

QUOTE


> Sleeping in the bed is fine, but most dogs benefit from confinement to aid in housetraining. A crate is the dog's den. The crate provides the puppy with a safe place where they cannot get into/chew up anything and provides a place where they do not want to go to the bathroom. They want to keep their house clean. If properly introduced, dogs LOVE their houses. My dogs wander into their crates on their own and can't wait to get into their kennels in the car.[/B]


I know. My room will be its den. It'll probably select a "spot" somewhere in the room as its dominion.

QUOTE


> "Human food" needs to be formulated according to a doggy diet. You need to use a reputable recipe and be sure you are properly supplementing your pet. Without careful preparation, your dog can suffer from malnutrition to obesity to pancreatitis. When you first get our puppy, you need to purchase some of the food the breeder has the dog on. After the pup adjusts to your home, you can slowly wean it onto the diet you prefer.[/B]


Of course. Did you think I was going to feed him/her candy and potato chips? Of course not. I don't think I'm so incompetent that I can't manage a basic diet though. It'll require a lot of research, but that's what I do in my spare time anyway.

And yes. I fully plan to slowly implement a new diet after bringing it home. The stress of being in a new home with new food is not a fun experience for puppies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Haha, your sense of humor cracks me up. I liked the candy and potato chips line  

I really do think that your doggy should be exposed to the outside world once it's had all of its shots and everything. It's not that harmful. Dogs need to go on walks for exercise and who doesn't like to play outside?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd really like to recomend the book *Culture Clash* by Jean Donaldson to you. It is an excellent resource for training your puppy. It helps you understand how a dog thinks so you can be a more effective trainer. There is a tendency especially with toy breed dogs to treat them like human babies as JMM said. 

http://www.amazon.com/Culture-Clash-Revolu...7033&sr=1-1

There are some excellent recipes for homecooked diets in the archives here on SM if you do a search. We also have many people who homecook for their Maltese who could help you with a diet. As the others have said, proper nutrition with supplementation is essential. Dogs have a much higher calcium need than we do, for instance. I am a huge fan of homecooking, but please don't think it is less expensive than commercial dog food. Done right, it is much more expensive.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The risk of disease versus the benefit of socialization has to be balanced. Before you puppy has completed its vaccine series, you select places that are not frequented by other dogs to go to. I often take my dogs to small businesses and ask if we could step in and have someone feed it a cookie. A reputable training facility that requires proof of vaccines for all pups and adults is also a good place to socialize. Keeping your puppy in your house and only socializing it in your home with adults coming in is a BAD idea and you are setting yourself up for a nervous, unsocialized dog. I highly recommend you read up on socialization and get a better understanding of what your puppy needs to be well-adjusted. Jean Donaldson's book Dogs are from Neptune has a section about dogs with socialization issues. Read it and do the work to avoid these problems. 

Training classes are about training YOU to train your dog, not having the trainer do it. The class gives you a resource to ask questions and get help. MOST importantly it is an awesome socialization opportunity for your dog. Being around other dogs in a controlled environment makes for a very positive experience. 

Please do more reading on socialization and puppy training.


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

QUOTE (Ripplemagne @ Jul 31 2008, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=614216


> QUOTE





> I'm not sure where the idea of feeding human food to a dog came from, but aside from a bit of cooked, skinless chicken or limited quantities of certain other specific things, this is a really bad idea.[/B]


QUOTE


> I agree.
> 
> I've not read the entire thread, but the impression I got from the poster is that they were saying "I will avoid the expense of feeding proper dog food, by feeding human food". If this is not what was meant, then I retract my statement.[/B]


Read my other thread, please.

QUOTE


> Feeding home cooked human food is a fine idea IF it is done right. It takes a lot of study and hard work.[/B]


Working on it.

QUOTE


> I'd like you to rethink your approach here. The vast majority of the toy dogs I see in the veterinary clinic and almost all I see in my own behavior consultations are victims of the attitude that these dogs are "babies" or "toys" to be carried around and treated like humans. Most common complaints are lack of housetraining, biting/aggression, and resource guarding. I have personally seen toy dogs euthanized after biting people. It is NOT to be taken lightly. Just because they are small does not mean animal control and the courts will forget about it.[/B]


I never said that I was going to do that. I said I'd carry it with me when I wasn't home (family functions and such.)

QUOTE


> Paper training is fine, but your dog still needs to be exposed to the outside world and properly socialized. This includes walking on their own accord outdoors. That means a leash. Your pup needs to be exposed to new places, new people, and new animals. That means outside of your home and not in a carrier.[/B]


With everything that can make it sick outside? No thank you. My family is regularly over, so it will be exposed to people on a standard basis.

QUOTE


> A basic obedience class is important for your dog to go through. You can certainly train all of the behaviors at home, however, this is an incredible opportunity for your dog to be in a controlled environment where it can socialize with other dogs, people, and generalize the behaviors you are teaching to outside the home. Training is an excellent way to bond with your pet as well. Basic manners are important for every dog, regardless of size. If your dog know how to sit, lay down, be handed off to a stranger, etc. even basic veterinary care will be less scary.[/B]


I don't want someone else training my dog. That's my job.

QUOTE


> Sleeping in the bed is fine, but most dogs benefit from confinement to aid in housetraining. A crate is the dog's den. The crate provides the puppy with a safe place where they cannot get into/chew up anything and provides a place where they do not want to go to the bathroom. They want to keep their house clean. If properly introduced, dogs LOVE their houses. My dogs wander into their crates on their own and can't wait to get into their kennels in the car.[/B]


I know. My room will be its den. It'll probably select a "spot" somewhere in the room as its dominion.

QUOTE


> "Human food" needs to be formulated according to a doggy diet. You need to use a reputable recipe and be sure you are properly supplementing your pet. Without careful preparation, your dog can suffer from malnutrition to obesity to pancreatitis. When you first get our puppy, you need to purchase some of the food the breeder has the dog on. After the pup adjusts to your home, you can slowly wean it onto the diet you prefer.[/B]


Of course. Did you think I was going to feed him/her candy and potato chips? Of course not. I don't think I'm so incompetent that I can't manage a basic diet though. It'll require a lot of research, but that's what I do in my spare time anyway.

And yes. I fully plan to slowly implement a new diet after bringing it home. The stress of being in a new home with new food is not a fun experience for puppies.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have been following this saga with great intrest, over the past several days. I have learned that you are a very intellegent young lady, who has a lot going for her, and your family must be very proud of you.

I can tell from you posts you are also very logical, and think things through, and will do well in life. You should consider being in politics, you seem to have very good leadership abilities, and a inate ability to express your point of view, in a logical manner when you think your arguement through.

What does seem to me is that you have made this puppy decesion with your heart. You are very much in love with having a maltese puppy, and there is no amount of logical argument that is going to change you heart about that, so trying to talk you out of getting a puppy is not going to happen. It would break your heart not to get a maltese puppy, and no body will let their heart be broken.

If you get a older dog or rescue, you would always be asking yourself why did I not get a puppy. Do I think it would be a good idea for you to get a puppy, not really, but that is neither here or their, because it would break your heart not to get a puppy.

OK than how much of a puppy do you want, nothing under the age of 12 weeks, 16 would even be better, so that would be about 4 months. If you figure 7 years of dog years to human years, that would mean the puppy would be equell to a 2+ years, once a baby reached 2 years they are no longer a infant, so you will be getting a tottler, which seems ok to me. With the knowledge you have of dogs I think you could handle a tottler.

A human tottler demands a lot of attention, and so does a maltese tottler. With a human tottler you can expect to spend a lot of time at the doctors office, and with a young maltese puppy you can expect to spend a lot of time at the vet with your puppy. Maltese puppies need great amount of time, but it seems to be you have planed for that with your mothers help.  You have made very good plans as long as things go right, but if things go wrong like accidents, and illness, you may have to spend a lot more time at the vet. College teacher will not excuse you from a test or a class, because your dog was sick. Outside of class your major activity will involve your puppy, but given a choice most parents would rather have their child taking care of a puppy than a human baby, so this choice is not to bad, but you will miss out of a lot of fun while you are taking care your puppy. You seem to know this, like I have said you seem like such fine young lady, it is so great to see a person with you class give up so much to have maltese puppy, you have my respect, prayers and good luck.

As far as money goes you need to be willing to spend about $50 a month for well puppy, if the puppy gets sick of injured that cost could run a lot higher, but I am sure you know that, and you will provide for your puppy. It might be nice if you had a $1000 on hand for emergency fund for your puppy, but I do think you already have this, because like I said your are ready for your puppy.


If might be a good idea if you were to keep a journal of all the money, time, and fun you have with your puppy that way if someone else wants to take on a puppy you could really help them.

Maltz


----------



## Ripplemagne (Jul 25, 2008)

QUOTE


> Haha, your sense of humor cracks me up. I liked the candy and potato chips line[/B]


*Bows* Thank you. I'll be here all... well, whenever I can get here.

QUOTE


> I really do think that your doggy should be exposed to the outside world once it's had all of its shots and everything. It's not that harmful. Dogs need to go on walks for exercise and who doesn't like to play outside?[/B]


*Raises hand* Don't worry. I plan on spending enough time with it that it will get plenty of exercise. 

QUOTE


> I'd really like to recomend the book Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson to you. It is an excellent resource for training your puppy. It helps you understand how a dog thinks so you can be a more effective trainer. There is a tendency especially with toy breed dogs to treat them like human babies as JMM said.[/B]


Too many books. X_x

QUOTE


> There are some excellent recipes for homecooked diets in the archives here on SM if you do a search. We also have many people who homecook for their Maltese who could help you with a diet. As the others have said, proper nutrition with supplementation is essential. Dogs have a much higher calcium need than we do, for instance. I am a huge fan of homecooking, but please don't think it is less expensive than commercial dog food. Done right, it is much more expensive.[/B]


Of course. I was saying so to eliminate kibble from what was previously said. 

QUOTE


> I have been following this saga with great intrest, over the past several days. I have learned that you are a very intellegent young lady, who has a lot going for her, and your family must be very proud of you.[/B]


...Why does everyone think I'm a female? XD

Thank you, though. I try. <3

QUOTE


> I can tell from you posts you are also very logical, and think things through, and will do well in life. You should consider being in politics, you seem to have very good leadership abilities, and a inate ability to express your point of view, in a logical manner when you think your arguement through.[/B]


I've considered it. I debate a lot on a handful of different forums. 

QUOTE


> What does seem to me is that you have made this puppy decesion with your heart. You are very much in love with having a maltese puppy, and there is no amount of logical argument that is going to change you heart about that, so trying to talk you out of getting a puppy is not going to happen. It would break your heart not to get a maltese puppy, and no body will let their heart be broken.[/B]


*Nod* Indeed, I am. I understand what everyone is saying, but one thing people have to understand is that no amount of explanation can demonstrate my own living conditions. I know my own situation.

QUOTE


> OK than how much of a puppy do you want, nothing under the age of 12 weeks, 16 would even be better, so that would be about 4 months. If you figure 7 years of dog years to human years, that would mean the puppy would be equell to a 2+ years, once a baby reached 2 years they are no longer a infant, so you will be getting a tottler, which seems ok to me. With the knowledge you have of dogs I think you could handle a tottler.[/B]


Sixteen months is perfectly fine. I'm not _that_ picky. 

QUOTE


> A human tottler demands a lot of attention, and so does a maltese tottler. With a human tottler you can expect to spend a lot of time at the doctors office, and with a young maltese puppy you can expect to spend a lot of time at the vet with your puppy. Maltese puppies need great amount of time, but it seems to be you have planed for that with your mothers help. You have made very good plans as long as things go right, but if things go wrong like accidents, and illness, you may have to spend a lot more time at the vet. College teacher will not excuse you from a test or a class, because your dog was sick. Outside of class your major activity will involve your puppy, but given a choice most parents would rather have their child taking care of a puppy than a human baby, so this choice is not to bad, but you will miss out of a lot of fun while you are taking care your puppy. You seem to know this, like I have said you seem like such fine young lady, it is so great to see a person with you class give up so much to have maltese puppy, you have my respect, prayers and good luck.[/B]


I don't party or go clubbing. XD I don't really _go_ anywhere. So, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything. If anything, I'd feel like I was missing out on something by not experiencing the bringing up of a small animal.

QUOTE


> As far as money goes you need to be willing to spend about $50 a month for well puppy, if the puppy gets sick of injured that cost could run a lot higher, but I am sure you know that, and you will provide for your puppy. It might be nice if you had a $1000 on hand for emergency fund for your puppy, but I do think you already have this, because like I said your are ready for your puppy.
> 
> If might be a good idea if you were to keep a journal of all the money, time, and fun you have with your puppy that way if someone else wants to take on a puppy you could really help them.[/B]


Yep. I make fifty dollars in a day, so I'll have it. 

I keep text files of everything I do. This is no different.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HI ALL!!! I HAVE BEEN READING THIS POST FROM MIAMI I'M BACK A FEW DAYS AND IT SOUNDS LIKE ALL heck BROKE LOOSE  SO WHY DON'T WE ALL TRY TO BE NICE.
I ORIGINALLY READ THAT THE POSTER WAS LOOKING FOR A SMALL MALTESE PUPPY AND COULD NOT FIND ONE FROM A REPUTABLE BREEDER IN NY .
I CAN TELL YOU FIRST HAND THAT THE BREEDER IN PA THAT WAS PRETTY CLOSE IS A LOT OF MONEY NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD 3,000 AND UP .BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN THE PUPPY THAT THEY DID GET WAS GOING TO BE NEGLECTED .THE HUMANE SOCIETY IN NYC AND THE VET COST ARE VERY AFFORDABLE.
AS FAR AS FOOD I GIVE BOILED CHICKEN AND DRY FOOD TO BACI
AS FAR AS A COLLAR NEVER EVER WOULD I PUT A COLLAR ON A MALTESE BECAUSE THANKS TO READING ALL THE BAD THINGS THAT CAN HAPPEN THATS NOT A OPTION .
SO LETS TRY TO HELP WITHOUT PUTTING ANYONE ON THE DEFENSE.ANOTHER THING I PUT BOOTS AND SNEAKERS ON BACI FOR AT LEAST I YEAR I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO CATCH SOMETHING.HE DIDN'T BUT I HAD TO LEARN THAT MYSELF IT NEVER HURT HIM BY WEARING BOOTS IN THE AUGUST. :smheat: 
OK EVERYONE :sLo_grouphug3: KATHY


----------

